# Starting eCommerce Website - Tips and Advice please?



## Headliners (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi, I have started my own clothing brand called Headliners Clothing. Being a 19 year old trying to start your own brand is really complicated but I have been working my hardest to get everything running smoothly. 

My question is "I have created a website and a facebook page for my brand. As of now this is my progress. Does anyone have any tips or constructive criticism for me on how to improve the websites? Like should I post more content.. is the layout ugly...etc."

Thanks for the help!

Here are the websites:
Headliners Clothing Official Website
Headliners Facebook​


----------



## Headliners (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah, I don't know. I really like how it includes the basics of what i'm going for but it seems a little flooded and awkward. Like somethings just look out of place to me but i'm not sure if it is just me.


----------



## tiw9 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi, Chester. This process of starting your clothing line and getting the website running is complicated even for us older people. I'm in the same place right now, reading and researching alot. Hang in there, you're off to a great start.

I like where you're going with the site - keeping it simple and clean. And your designs are trendy and up-to-date. 

I'm definitely not an expert on design, but I've been doing alot of research in the past few months and these are some of the things I'm also working on for my own site. 

What I think the home page is lacking is something to draw people in. The social media buttons are a bit large, taking up nearly a quarter of the page. You don't really want people to leave your website and go to Twitter. You want them to stay here and buy something. So make those buttons smaller and move them out of the way alittle, maybe to the top corner. You have great designs. Showcase a couple of them in the center of the page in a slider (rotating photos). Tease visitors and make them want to see come in and see more of what you have to offer. The shipping special can be incorporated into the slider too. The photo and info about you is a nice personal touch. But again you want people to get off your home page and into your site where they're hooked and buy. Maybe below the slider, you could have the pic of you and just the words up to "...was born." Then have a "read more" link that leads to your about us page where people can read your whole story. And of course on your about us, you should mention the one particular design that you created that was the real inspiration for your clothing line and link to that product so people can buy it.

You've got a great start, and I wish you the very best in your business!

Tracy


----------



## FIDO (Feb 18, 2013)

A lot better than a few I've seen. I like it. However, I would say that it would be nice if the pics of the products were a bit bigger so I could see them better before enlarging them, that would be cool.

I also agree with tiw9 about the social media links.

If you don't mind me asking, how have the sales been to people outside your personal network?

Good Luck!


----------



## Headliners (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks! I really like the advice you have given! I'll start working on some changes tonight! This forum is the best! I'm glad I joined it! I'm really learning a lot from the community


----------



## Headliners (Mar 13, 2013)

FIDO said:


> A lot better than a few I've seen. I like it. However, I would say that it would be nice if the pics of the products were a bit bigger so I could see them better before enlarging them, that would be cool.
> 
> I also agree with tiw9 about the social media links.
> 
> ...


$250ish in the first week that I opened. A lot of people shared my T-Shirt giveaway and that really helped!


----------



## FIDO (Feb 18, 2013)

Headliners said:


> $250ish in the first week that I opened. A lot of people shared my T-Shirt giveaway and that really helped!


That's a really good Idea! I'm going to use that too. I'm launching my website this Summer.


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

First of all good luck with the business!

Now the first thing I noticed where the huge social media buttons -- way too big on an HTC 1X phone screen. That's a turn off.

Also the information you have regarding the brand's start-up seems a bit too much. I'll be honest, I don't care to read about your girlfriend and all that other stuff. Yes it's cool that she supports you but it feels amateurish. 

For some reason the moment I open you site on my phone, half the screen is all blank, not missing anything but just not optimized for mobile viewers. See if you can change that. 

Last but not least, show me better pics of your items. That's what I'm here for. They are a bit small and it won't hurt to have 4-6 pics of ever shirt. 

Have fun with the venture 

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## aaron05 (Dec 5, 2012)

as an owner of online jobs website and online classified ads, you will need to advertise your website to get higher traffic ranking. it will also help you if you have a give-away, coupons, discounts and other promotion tools like banners,affiliates and others. affiliate programs can also give you more customers.


----------



## DaljeetKaur (Jan 18, 2014)

Are you looking for your website promotion ideas? If yes, then here are tips for you:

-> optimize your website by adding proper tags, title and description into it.
-> Talking about content, update fresh and trendy products into your website, so that people like them. So not copy from any other site. This is really a bad idea.
-> keep your website user interface simple that includes proper navigation and search option.
-> offer more payment methods to the customers.
-> make more connections on social media, and update them regularly with attractive content according to the user's taste.


----------



## iSukGolf (Dec 10, 2013)

A great start for sure. I would not put what appears to be your home address anywhere for public viewing. Give an email address or some sites allow a customer to send you info, or a question directly from the site.

I am just super paranoid about personal info like my home address or my personal phone #.

Best of luck to you!


----------

